# Conti Mountain King CX



## jdtate101 (23 Oct 2012)

Anyone know when these will be available? Saw them at the cycle show (NEC) and they looked perfect for my CAADX6 for this winter's offroad, but I can't find any info as to when they hit retail.

Anyone?


----------



## black'n'yellow (23 Oct 2012)

if it's a mud tyre you are after, I can recommend Conti's cyclo-x king RS - hasn't clogged on me yet...


----------

